# 13 point buck today



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Just got back from an extended lunch break to help gut and drag a biggun.
My buddy called me this morning at work and says he has a big buck laying in his backyard. Musta just got hit by a car and is still alive. I think his hips were broke cause he couldn't get up. Naturaly I didn't have my bow or a knife. By the time I got there the police had come, shot the deer and gave him a tag. Turns out to be an old buck, 13 point, I'd guess at least 200 lbs. The best thing was he didn't have a scratch on him. Cleaned him, drug him to the truck and off to the butcher in less than 1 hour. So what did you do for lunch today???   I'd rather have my hands in a warm gut pile any day than a great day at work. Best part was what we cleaned him with. One of those little pocket folding razor knifes..................   It worked great until we got to the breast bone and the pelvis. A small hand saw did the job for the bone. I swear the knife only had a one inch blade. So much for the big buck knife.......... Well that was some lunch break. I'll try to post pictures when I get home. 

worm.......................out


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Amazing that a deer that big eludes everyone during gun season and then gets hit by an automobile! Sounds like a fun lunch.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

This ole boy was hanging out in an urban area. He knew where to cruse for the ladies. He just didn't know how to handle traffic..................


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had one hit in front of my drive. Right front and rear legs broken below the first joint, Police came and shot it in the head. Noticed while dressing the deer that all the internals had a red hue to them and all the organs were torn loose within the body cavity. The meat did not taste good, even the backstraps. Must be the rush of adrenaline as I have tasted deer that were wounded that were just as bad.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing after we took him to the butcher. The strange thing about this deer................. he didn't look like he was hit and all organs were intact. We were talking last night about him dying of old age. I tried to post pics but they were too large. I know he's old but I don't think he was ready to drop. Could he be exhausted from the rut??? His spine was showing a little but he looked healthy. His nose was a little grey but he looked normal other than the grey on his face. Any thoughts???? I keep waiting for the butcher to call and give us a report.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

I'd love to see the pics, I can resize them for you.

Email them to me worminator..... [email protected]ester.rr.com


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

They are on their way MOM. I think 002jpg looks like he might have a spine problem in the hip area. What's yer opinion??


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not sure if it's a spine problem, or just they way he is flopped!


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Welll here's Worm and the elusive 13 point buck!


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Here are the rest of the pictures that he sent me.....


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey, thanks for posting the pics MOM. I've been working on my honey doo list all day. Not to mention a new battery in the car after the bottom blew out of the old one at about 5:15 this morning. What a day.................. at least it's Friday.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

You are welcome Worm! Glad I could help!

Also glad you got that car fixed too.


----------

